# UpdatÃÂµ from 8.2-RELEASE  to 9



## burkoff (Jan 14, 2012)

*UpdatÐµ from 8.2-RELEASE  to 9*

Hi had some peculiarities?
Can I use the following to update the build?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8406


----------



## SNK (Jan 14, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26140

Is better commented.


----------



## burkoff (Jan 14, 2012)

```
root@mania:~ on 2 
#:> date
Sat Jan 14 15:49:44 EET 2012
root@mania:~ on 2 
#:> uname -a
FreeBSD mania. 8.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jun  7 14:44:13 EEST 2011     root@mania:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/V1P3R  amd64
```

I took my leave, to update the and celebrating. Wish me success             3 .. 2 .. 1


----------



## burkoff (Jan 14, 2012)

```
root@mania:~ on 0 
#:> date
Sat Jan 14 19:19:38 EET 2012
root@mania:~ on 0 
#:> uname -a
FreeBSD mania. 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Sat Jan 14 18:49:42 EET 2012     root@mania.:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/V1P3R  amd64  ;)
```


----------

